# My first paid shoot! (photo heavy)



## JustJazzie

Well, it seems this adventure is underway!
I completed my first paid shoot, with in person sales session this week.
The family did receive a nice incentive to sign a model release so that I can build my public portfolio, but in the end they purchased my top package, and said they would absolutely send referrals my way because they had such a great experience! 

I truly enjoyed the IPS session because I could really see how much they loved the photos. There were a few shots that mom was willing to let go, but dad just couldn't resist and kept saying "No, this shot DESERVES to be printed. It needs to be in my office" It was lovely to witness!

I'm sure they aren't perfect, but I am pleased!


1)





2)




3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6)


----------



## JacaRanda

I know I'd be a happy camper customer with these.  There is one more I saw on Flickr, that really gets me. 

Snow on the ground?  wth.


----------



## Designer

#'s 3 & 4 seem over-exposed, and #'s 5 & 6 might be overexposed as well.

But it now looks as if you've fixed them.


----------



## Derrel

Lovely,delicate,sensitive images. Really quite engaging shots. Pretty darned good for one's first paid shoot. I think on shots five and six, you might consider a bit of adjusting on the background shadow, and maybe on the last five perhaps lowering the exposure three or four tenths. I like the classic arm poses on the girls! Everybody looks warm, genuine, and neat and tidy in these, good clothing coordination, lovely outdoor location, nice backdrop coordination with their clothing and complexions.


----------



## SquarePeg

Congrats Jazzie!  I can see why they were thrilled.


----------



## JustJazzie

JacaRanda said:


> I know I'd be a happy camper customer with these.  There is one more I saw on Flickr, that really gets me.
> 
> Snow on the ground?  wth.



I'll bet I know which one!  I didn't want to post TOO many.

As for the snow... It was blue skies 30 mins ago and now I can't see out my window. That's Colorado for ya!


----------



## JustJazzie

Designer said:


> #'s 3 & 4 seem over-exposed, and #'s 5 & 6 might be overexposed as well.
> 
> Here's a quick edit:
> 
> View attachment 110532
> 
> View attachment 110535
> 
> I see that I didn't get the WB exactly the same in both, but you get the idea.


Nice catch! Actually these were my "test shots" I always upload so I can view on a few different screens before committing. I did fix the white balance issue in the final copies! I just didn't feel like wasting internet on reuploading since they were so close.



Derrel said:


> Lovely,delicate,sensitive images. Really quite engaging shots. Pretty darned good for one's first paid shoot. I think on shots five and six, you might consider a bit of adjusting on the background shadow, and maybe on the last five perhaps lowering the exposure three or four tenths. I like the classic arm poses on the girls! Everybody looks warm, genuine, and neat and tidy in these, good clothing coordination, lovely outdoor location, nice backdrop coordination with their clothing and complexions.


Thank you!! I can't take credit for the wordrobe other than requesting they coordinate. 


SquarePeg said:


> Congrats Jazzie!  I can see why they were thrilled.


 Thanks!!


----------



## tirediron

It might be this monitor (which isn't calibrated), but most seem just a bit hot; I'm seeing loss of detail in the highights, lighter clothing, etc, but that's easily correctable in post.  Overall, I'd say you hit a home run on your first time at bat.  Good focus, good exposure (except as noted), good lighting, and nice, posing.


----------



## JohnnyWrench

Great looking set. I would be happy to pay for those if that were my family. And while I agree with the others that some of the images are technically a bit over exposed... It looks to me like it was intentional and I like it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Well done and congratulations. I think I know the guy in the photo. I'll PM you. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EIngerson

Very nice Jazzie!!! They look great.


----------



## KmH

You did good.


----------



## k5MOW

They look great.


----------



## ronlane

Nice job Jazzie.


----------



## waday

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Vtec44

So which one scored the most sales again?


----------



## cauzimme

Overall, really great job!


----------



## DarkShadow

Very Nice.


----------



## mmaria

congrats on your first gig!


----------



## The_Traveler

nice
congratulations


----------



## JustJazzie

tirediron said:


> It might be this monitor (which isn't calibrated), but most seem just a bit hot; I'm seeing loss of detail in the highights, lighter clothing, etc, but that's easily correctable in post.  Overall, I'd say you hit a home run on your first time at bat.  Good focus, good exposure (except as noted), good lighting, and nice, posing.


Good notes, thank you! I intentionally brightened this set up Im not too worried about the details in the highlights. In mind, I was accounting for the loss of "brightness" on a print compared to LCD screens. I suppose the real test will be in the prints! They should be in today.


JohnnyWrench said:


> Great looking set. I would be happy to pay for those if that were my family. And while I agree with the others that some of the images are technically a bit over exposed... It looks to me like it was intentional and I like it.


Thank you! It was definitely intentional.




EIngerson said:


> Very nice Jazzie!!! They look great.


Thank you!



KmH said:


> You did good.


Thanks!


k5MOW said:


> They look great.





ronlane said:


> Nice job Jazzie.


 Thank you, Ron.


waday said:


> Nice! Congrats!


:-D Thanks a bunch!!



cauzimme said:


> Overall, really great job!


Thank you. 


DarkShadow said:


> Very Nice.


Thanks!


mmaria said:


> congrats on your first gig!


Thank you, Maria!


The_Traveler said:


> nice
> congratulations


Thanks, Lew!


Vtec44 said:


> So which one scored the most sales again?



You KNOW it was the first one! ;-) The lighting really came together in that one because Mom was able to hold the reflector for me. I am very pleased with that portion. I absolutely cant stand all the grasses covering their legs and feet though. Lucky for me, parents wear rose colored glasses when it comes to their offspring.


----------



## dennybeall

Nice, all the people seem very comfortable with the poses and they all are captured nicely. Some look a tad bright but it could be this laptop.


----------



## Vtec44

So how did the prints come out??


----------



## tirediron

Vtec44 said:


> So how did the prints come out??


^^ Yeah! ^^


----------



## JustJazzie

dennybeall said:


> Nice, all the people seem very comfortable with the poses and they all are captured nicely. Some look a tad bright but it could be this laptop.


Thank you!



Vtec44 said:


> So how did the prints come out??





tirediron said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the prints come out??
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Yeah! ^^
Click to expand...


The came out AMAZING! Exactly what I wanted. On the downside, I can no longer blame my monitor for being un-calibrated. ;-) Color in the prints is spot on. I cant wait to deliver them!


----------

